# Stone Cold Steve Austin Guest Appearance



## Cryozombie (Jan 19, 2010)

For fans of that sort of thing, Stone Cold Steve Austin will be making a guest appearance as the Villain on next weeks episode of "Chuck" on NBC.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 22, 2010)

Why?  Because Stone Cold said so!


----------

